# Cormoran Black Master 8pif



## zandernase (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor 3 Tagne ne Cormoran Black Master 8pif Rolle gekauft. Jetzt ist mir nach 2 Tagen angeln beim hängerlösen die Rolle am Halter abgebrochen. 
Komisch ist nur das ich gestern einen anderen Angler getroffen habe der sagte er hatte die Rolle auch schon und ihm sei sie am Halter gebrochen...#d
Meine Rolle schickt der Händler jetzt zu Cormoran. 

Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob zufällig jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat?

Grüße ZN


----------



## Dakarangus (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

hatte eine AL 6 Pif da war von anfang an das schnurlaufröllchen kaputt.... höre öfters sowas von cormoran, darum kaufe ich keine mehr, auch wenn sie schön laufen wenn man sie im geschäft in der hand hält.


----------



## Zepfi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Meine letzte Cormoran Rolle hatte den Fehler das wenn der Spulenhub ganz oben war man den Bügel nichtmehr umlegen konnte weil das Einstellrad der Bremse im weg war.......seit dem kaufen ich mir keine Cormoran mehr gibt deutlich besseres für den Preis


----------



## Aurikus (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Ich habe die Black Bull 8pif und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme. Ganz im Gegenteil!!!
Und ich fische jetzt seit knapp 3 Monaten mit Ihr......


----------



## zandernase (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Hallo, 
ich wollte nur mal kurz ein update geben, oder besser mal Dampf ablassen!:r
Am 19. Jan bekam ich einen Anruf das meine Rolle von Cormoran auagetauscht wurde. (Was anderes hätte ich auch sehr "schräg" gefunden..).
Heute hab ichs dann endlich mal geschafft zum dem Laden (Angelsport Ofenloch) zu fahren (das letzte mal!!) in dem ich die Rolle gekauft hatte... 
Auf meine Frage ob ich mein Geld zurück bekommen könnte, oder wenigstens ne Gutschrift, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf ne Rolle die nach Angeln kaputt geht, bekam ich die Antwort:
"Nein, nicht möglich, Du musst die Rolle nehmen."#q
Aber das Beste kommt noch, nach einigen Diskussionen |krach: musste ich auch noch 12€ fürs Porto zahlen. "Cormoran hat uns die in Rechnung gestellt" Auf meine Antwort das dies aber ja wohl zum Service gehöre, Garantie usw... stellten sich die Mitarbeiter dort stur. Ich musste also 12 € zahlen, für ne Rolle die mir schon gehört und die ich nicht haben will....#q

Für mich stellt sich jetzt die Frage an wessen Service ich "gescheitert"  bin: Cormoran oder Angelsport Ofenloch???
Auf jeden Falll war das für mich das letzte mal das ich irgendwas von beiden Firmen kaufen werde!

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Tipp wie ich wenigstens meine 12€ zurückbekommen kann? Meint ihr das macht Sinn bei Cormoran mal "nett" nachzufragen?
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich gard schon ein bisschen angesäuert!!:r

Grüße ZN


----------



## renegade1848 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Der Endkundenservice liegt prinzipiell beim Händler, wo du ein Produkt gekauft hast. Wie der mit solchen anfallenden Servicekosten umgeht, ist deren Sache, immerhin wird für den Händler das Verfahren des Herstellers im Garantiefall ja nicht neu sein. Wenn der Händler dann die Kosten nicht übernehmen will, hätte er zumindest darauf hinweisen können, daß diese vorraussichtlich anfallen werden.

Kurzum: Der Händler hält wohl nicht viel von Kundenservice.

Ich habe diese Rolle übrigens auch und bisher keine Probleme damit. Und ich kenn im Kanal gar nichts anderes als Hänger...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

An deiner Stelle würde ich folgendes tun:
1. Ich würde mein Glück bei Comoran versuchen, manchmal erlebt man mit dem Kundenservice einer Marke, durchaus auch überraschend positives => manchmal hat man Glück!

2. Nie wieder eine Rolle kaufen auf der Cormoran steht!(wäre von Anfang an das Beste gewesen). Von der Marke kann man Schnur kaufen oder auch die ein oder andere Rute, alles okay, ABER keine Rollen.

3. Nie wieder bei Angelsport Ofenloch kaufen!(wäre auch von Anfang an das Beste gewesen)
Der Ofenloch hat in der Vergangenheit schon öfters negativ von sich Reden gemacht. Viele User bei Ebay haben sich darüber beklagt, er würde bei 5 gekauften Artikeln 5x mal Porto berechnen, andere beschwerten sich über Unfreundlichkeit und schlechten Service. Wenn ich sowas öfter lese, reicht mir persönlich dies schon aus, um nicht bei einem Händler zu kaufen. So ein Kandidat ist z.B. auch der Askari, der wird von mir nie, auch nur einen Cent sehen.
Ich gebe solchen Händlern nicht einmal die Chance....................................................................................................................... mich zu beschei$en!#d


----------



## Tate (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Ofenloch und guter Kundendienst ist genau so wie Politiker und Ehrlichkeit es passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## A-tom-2 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Hallo,
der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich wollte auch noch einen Beitrag zu Cormoran schreiben.
Vor zwei Jahren hab ich mir auch eine BlackMaster 8PIF 4000 gekauft und sie seit dem zum pilken verwendet. Ködergewichte zwischen 40-75g und ich fahre wirklich oft raus, da ich nur 700m vom Strand entfernt wohne. 
Die Rolle funktioniert immer noch sehr zuverlässig und zeigt noch keine Verschleißerscheinungen und das obwohl ich sie bisher noch nie gewartet habe und sie regelmäßig nass geworden ist. Das einzige Manko war die sich immer wieder lösende Schraube, die die Kurbel fest zieht. Da hab ich diese wohl etwas straff angezogen und dabei das Rädchen zerbrochen.
Da ich im Internet und bei meinem Händler keinen Ersatz auftreiben konnte, schrieb ich eine Mail an Cormoran und bekam postwendend ein Päckchen mit dem gewünschten Ersatzteil. Geld wollten sie dafür nicht, wohl auch weil das kein "offizielles" Ersatzteil ist.
Es wird zwar viel auf Cormoran geschimpft aber ich kann über meine Rolle nicht klagen.

Viele Grüße
Niels

PS: Nun hab ich die Rolle doch mal zerlegt, um nachzusehen, wie es drinnen aussieht. Alles noch wie neu, keine Korrosion oder Verschleiß. Hab noch etwas frisches Fett dazu getan und wieder zugeschraubt.
Das hab ich bei meiner Abu Baitcaster schon anders gesehen. Da waren nach einem halben Jahr schon deutliche Vertiefungen aus den Zähnen des kleinen Zahnrads rausgegammelt ...


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Hi.
Ich stehe vor der Wahl zwischen Black Master oder der Ryobi Ecusima.
Nun war im Laden und finde die cormoran macht einen Hochwertigeren Eindruck ,aber leider liesst man zu oft in verschiedenen Foren ueber gebrochene kurbel bei der Black Master.
Hmmm schwereendscheidung,denn brauche ne rolle zum Spinnfischen.

Bei der firma Ofenes Loch hatte ich auch mal bestellt,und viel auf die Nase.
Ich meine das Ich ueber Ebay da gekauft hatte.
Rute total zermackt,und der Verkaufer meinte Ich solle nicht versuchen den Preis zu druecken.#q

Eben so askar.... Nur Theather mit einer Rute die 1 Jahr alt ist.
Dann lieber beim Haendler um der Ecke und 5 euro mehr bezahlen,
da wird wenigstens Kunden Service Gross geschrieben.

Gruss


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich stehe vor der Wahl zwischen Black Master oder der Ryobi Ecusima.
> ...



Diese Wahl ist eigentlich ganz simpel zu treffen, weil alleine die Ecusima von beiden etwas taugt, egal wie hübsch die Black Master ist.
Außer du willst dir die Ecusima erst in einem halben Jahr kaufen, wenn die Black Master kaputt ist.


----------



## Tate (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Diese Wahl ist eigentlich ganz simpel zu treffen, weil alleine die Ecusima von beiden etwas taugt, egal wie hübsch die Black Master ist.
> Außer du willst dir die Ecusima erst in einem halben Jahr kaufen, wenn die Black Master kaputt ist.


 Ist das ein Erfahrungsbericht oder hörensagen?


----------



## zandernase (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... schrieb ich eine Mail an Cormoran und bekam postwendend ein Päckchen mit dem gewünschten Ersatzteil. Geld wollten sie dafür nicht, wohl auch weil das kein "offizielles" Ersatzteil ist.
> Es wird zwar viel auf Cormoran geschimpft aber ich kann über meine Rolle nicht klagen.
> ...



servus,

ich hatte mittlerweile noch ein Problem mit der Rolle. Die Bremsmutter lies sich nicht mehr festziehen... ich haber diesmal bei Cormoran direkt angefragt ob sie mir einen neuen Bremsknopf schicken könnten. Antwort: Geht nicht, müssen Sie zum Händler und der kann das Ersatzteil bestellen... Das nenn ich doch mal Kundenservice!
Also für mich ist Cormoran gestorben...

Gruß ZN


----------



## A-tom-2 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*

Ich habe es zuerst über den Händler versucht aber leider nie wieder was von ihm gehört. 
Wenn ich schon eher hier im Board gelesen hätte, hätte ich mich gar nicht getraut, was von Cormoran zu kaufen 
Hier scheint man sich ja darüber einig, das in der Preislage nur die Spro Passion (und Clone) was taugen und eine gute Rolle sowieso deutlich mehr kostet. In dem Zusammenhang wäre es interessant, wie lange so ein schlechter Ruf einer Firma anhaftet. Also mal Butter bei die Fische und gesagt, wer welche Rolle schon wie lange/intensiv fischt.
Meine meist genutzten Rollen:

Cormoran 8PIF 4000 seit 2 Jahren zum Pilken/Spinnen - gute Rolle
Shimano Corvalus 301 seit 1 Jahr zum Pilken - sehr gute Rolle
Abu Pro Max seit 1,5 Jahren zum Spinnen (Baitcasten?) - enttäuscht

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cormoran Black Master 8pif*



Tate schrieb:


> Ist das ein Erfahrungsbericht oder hörensagen?


Erfahrungen aus zweiter Hand: => Vereinskollege hat seine geschrottet und mir zur Reparatur gebracht.
Diagnose: Teil der Kugellagerpassung gegenüber Seitendeckel im Gehäuse weggeplatzt.

Von daher bleibt's wie seit Ende der 90- ziger Jahre: Cormoranrolle in aller Regel = Schrott

Ruten von Cormoran und anderes Zubehör zum Angeln ist unkritisch, kann man durchaus kaufen, gibt's gutes Zeug.


----------

